# Best solar electric fence chargers



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

So we currently have two useable pastures, a third that we need to check the fencing before we can turn out. However I am wanting to put in another pasture or two and stick electric fencing on one of the pastures.... My problem is the new pastures are going to be wooden fence posts and then electric wire.. They won't be 24/7 pastures but I still want to electricize them. 3 out of 4 sides is no climb fencing and safe, the front part is what I am going to fence off. So I want to get a solar fence charger for that section. It's MAYBE 300' feet if not a lot less. Probably 200'. So don't need something crazy strong.. 

The other pasture is about 2 acres and I want to electrify it as the horses in the like to lean a lot on the fence.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

How its currently laid out/what I want to get done.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a Zareba (sp?) fencer. It's been working very well so far.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Look at the electrobraid fencing site, they sell chargers also... I use the electrobraid fencing (electric) my horses will hardly get close enough for you to reach over and pet them. I have one of their plug in chargers and it does great.


----------



## martinh (Jul 23, 2017)

I've used the Zareba solar electric fence charger before as well and never had any problems with it. https://renewitsource.com/best-solar-powered-electric-fence-charger-reviews/ has some buying guides to some of the best ones to check out.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a zareba and it works good for 9 months out of the year. I don't have great southern exposure, combined with the short days, and mostly cloudy skies in the winter, it just didn't work. Even after scraping off the frost and snow every day. I had to use a 12 volt electric fence charger with a car battery. A good deep cycle battery lasts a month before it needs recharging.


----------

